# Bad Boy MZ or Hustler Raptor?



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

Looking at upgrading to a ZTR mower. Mowing 3/4 acres, 15 trees, flower beds, etc to mow around besides house, drives and walks. Been borrowing my BIL 50" Toro and love the reduced cutting time with the ZTR.

I am considering Bad Boy Magnum MZ (58" cut) or the equivalent (appears to me) Hustler Raptor (52" cut). For the most part the deck, frame and fork construction appear to be equivalent with the Hustler forks being slightly bigger - 1/4" vs 3/16" (parting hairs). The MZ has a 27Hp Briggs and the Hustler has a Kawasaki 23Hp. Like the idea of the Kawasaki engine but don't like the down grade in HP. May not be effected given the 52" vs 58" deck size.

Any feed back would be appreciated. I know Skag, Kubota and other mfg make better machines but those are out of my price range. 

Other concern is maintenance and parts availability. I live in Victoria and Les Zeplin reps the Hustler and I understand they have good service and parts availability. Bad Boy on the other hand has local reps, but do not even stock the mower. Leaves me to wonder about their service/parts. This would be a concern.

Thanks ahead of time for the comments.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

When I was in the market for one a few years ago I was told to go with the Kawasaki motor by multiple service tech's. My 2 cents.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't get a John deer. I have had one for 4 years now and had nothing but problems. My neighbor has a toro and has no problems.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

That Hustler with a 52" deck and a 23 horse Kawasaki should last you as long as you want it to. If you keep up the maintenance it could last you the rest of your life on a yard that size.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Cartman said:


> That Hustler with a 52" deck and a 23 horse Kawasaki should last you as long as you want it to. If you keep up the maintenance it could last you the rest of your life on a yard that size.


x2! I had a Hustler with a Kawasaki...never a problem.Upgraded to Kubota diesel.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a buddy in Rosenberg that sells the Bad Boys, and has many in stock! S&S Small Engine Repair


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 54" Hustler with the 23 HP Kawasaki and it is great. I mow 2 acres and keep up with 3 Little League fields and no problem at all. I also am mowing with a mulching kit on there and the engine never bogs down. In my opinion id go with the Hustler.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I know you didn't mention Gravley BUT I'm pretty sure its in the same price range, it was cheaper the the Bad Boy when I got ours>25 hp Kohler with 52" cut. The Hustler at that time had a 'stamped deck'


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

The Gravely is almost a replica of the Hustler, it is a good machine as well. Cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## pistolpete (Sep 16, 2010)

I am curious as to what you went with. I am in the same boat. I really don't want to spend more than 4k on a mower. U


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Victoria farm equipment. We've been in business since 1945 in Victoria and aren't going anywhere. 
Husqvarna makes great commercial grace zero turn mowers with Kawasaki engines up to 34hp. Parts, service, warranty.. We do everything.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Also, beefy fabricated decks. Even on residential models.


----------



## pistolpete (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you guys sell Hustler? I can't find a Bad Boy MZ 42 anywhere with the Kawasaki engine. Looked at the Raptor today and it appears to be a solid no frills mower. I am open to anything with a fabricated deck and Kawasaki engine.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

pistolpete said:


> I am open to anything with a fabricated deck and Kawasaki engine.


Husqvarna. Fabricated decks come in 42", 48", 54", and 60" only the 54 and 60 commercial grade "PZ". Residential models "RZ" come in 54, 48, and I think they still make the 3 blade 42 but I'm not certain. Also a residential "MZ" in 61".

We also sell stamped deck lowes models, but that's not what we're talking about.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

The hustler is a quality mower. Are you aware that scag has multiple lines for various needs, and all are quality units? Check them out, you might be surprised at what you can actually afford. 

Your on the right track with the fabricated deck and kawasaki.


----------



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

Bite the bullet and get you a Dixie Chopper. I've had mine for about 8 months now and I love it. Cannot say anything bad about the ones you are asking about because I have not owned them and im coming from a Cub Cadet Zero Turn which was a nightmare. No issues with my dixie chopper and I have 60 hours on it so far. I went with the Silver Eagle 44" deck. It's a more residential version of dixie chopper and I mow a little under 2 acres at my house. Picked mine up at Texas Tool & Hardware in Victoria, TX.


----------

